# Rd 2 Game 2: Celtics @ Heat (5/3 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, May 3, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge game. Win this and you gain complete control of the series and put all the pressure on Boston to win both of their home games. 

Hope Wade can continue the great play and for Bosh and Lebron to play better than they did in game 1. It'll be needed cause I doubt JJ will go off like he did again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Supposedly they are not going to have someone singing the national anthem, instead they are going to ask the crowd to sing in unison


----------



## Dmon00 (Apr 18, 2011)

I doubt JJ will have such a dramatic impact this game. I think we need Bosh to show up on the offensive end this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Supposedly they are not going to have someone singing the national anthem, instead they are going to ask the crowd to sing in unison


That will be awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dmon00 said:


> I doubt JJ will have such a dramatic impact this game. I think we need Bosh to show up on the offensive end this game.


Yup, as well as Mario, Bibby or MM to hit the open 3's they'll more than likely get since their defender is probably gonna be the one to help off of.

We'd be in such great shape if Bibby broke out of his mini 5 game playoff slump from 3.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

We'll just have to settle for Bibby being a Rondo defensive stopper


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh and Lebron need to be more efficient scoring. But as long as we keep shutting them down on defense they're fkd.

We Da BEST.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dampier, UD and Pittman are again the 3 inactives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sure hope we can hold home court on these ass hats. Cant undo game 1's good work.

Bosh and Bron need to step up. Wade needs to continue to be Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *Dampier*, UD and Pittman are again the 3 inactives.


why!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is out again tonight.


PoetLaureate said:


> why!!!!!!!!!


Who knows, but if/when UD gets back on the active roster, its gonna make it even more of a long shot for Damp to get back on the active roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z gets blocked at the rim, misses a J and gets stripped at the rim. And we keep starting him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade finding ways to score. Still gotta get Lebron going now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to remind himself that KG will never fall for his pumpfake. Not until he establishes that he can hit that jumper. Also they need to stop getting him the ball in iso situations and more on the move. KG is playing him very well 1 on 1.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

That Bosh And 1 was a make up call for the missed foul on Jermaine's offensive rebound and then the bad call on Bosh right after during the ensuing put back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, unlucky there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron alleyoop!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

B I B B Y 33333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bibby 33333 from deeep


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Leeeeeeebron Jaaaaaaames


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Jeff Green has kept Boston close.

27-26 after 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll take Jeff Green scoring 8 over Ray Allen getting himself going again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333

Great to see


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike.....Miller??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Chris, stop making shots more difficult than they need to be.

Great charge drawn by Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade

nice


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep driving on fatty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Bosh does something positive.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Finally, Bosh does something positive.


The guy has 7/3/2 with 2 blocks. Come on now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The guy has 7/3/2 with 2 blocks. Come on now.


Definitely holding him to a higher standard. No doubt. Just need him to hit these open J's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shooting is off but he had 12 boards and solid defense last game too. It's one thing if he's shooting poorly and it's throwing off his whole game but he is contributing all over the court. Shooting is the last thing I'm worried about when it comes to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray Allen always burns Wade when Wade loses him for just a second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron, gotta take it on JO when he's guarding you.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't buy a damn bucket right now. Luckily Boston isn't so hot either besides from three.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are shooting 34%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have scored 7 points this quarter. Boston only 10.

Ugly quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Bron!

take it strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, Bosh!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow WADE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade! 

WOW


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ho

lee

****


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

@!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good that the refs get to see the replay to see that FLOP by Rondo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

nonsense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-42 at the half

Great end to the half(other than that bad foul by JJ, even though Rondo just dived into him)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a stupid foul call. So unfair.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So is everyone enjoying playoff Wade?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z back out there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz

any points are such a huge plus from him


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z does a thing!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, 4 minutes is enough of Z, please...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, bibby


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We deserve to lose. WTF is Zydrunas playing for? We deserve to lose. Our coach thinks he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Z makes a basket which is good, but his man or fouls or turnover pretty much accounted for all of Boston's points up until he left...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Once again someone explain why the **** Damp is inactive


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nobody can even explain why Z starts. I love that something as perverse as starting Z is treated so naturally by everyone. It feels like a twilight zone episode and I'm the only sane person.

He singlehandedly may have lost us this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333

Need him to get going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333 again

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

manbearpig


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont look mad, Rondo, You know you flopped dirty there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate those homerun 3's by Wade or Lebron when things are going good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hate those homerun 3's by Wade or Lebron when things are going good.


they still dont value possessions


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One drawback to Joel covering KG. We lose that shot blocker and it opens thigns up for Rondo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio please make an open 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-67 after 3

Another nice close to the quarter

Lebron was great at the end of that quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is feeling it right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing, Mario?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick move by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Joel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade ever since that missed chuck three has been terrible. Throwing the ball away and playing crap defense. Keeps chucking bricks too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time Wade falls to the ground and doesnt get back, we get beat for a basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Every time Wade falls to the ground and doesnt get back, we get beat for a basket.


Aside from that 2nd quarter, he has played awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Finally!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol what the **** chalmers way to ham it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!

all on Joel on that one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> lol what the **** chalmers way to ham it up


Did you see the replay? He did what all soccer players do. After you get hit, you make eye contact with the ref, then act like you have a broken leg to sell the foul


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Aside from that 2nd quarter, he has played awful.


We have been watching different games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray allen can miss an open 3?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We've got the best player in the world.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love how we're closing this out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am LOVING LOVING LOVING THIS


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade has only 3 assists, but he'd have about 8 if his teammates hadn't gotten fouled on their layups.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

gian said:


> We've got the best player in the world.


the best 2 :yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We're suffocating them on defense!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another flop by Rondo...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Bosh is incapable of making 2 free throws tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! Make these free throws! 4 missed free throws in the last 3 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that a foul on Wade? :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I like how our guys responded when Boston kept making their runs. Good composure and were gonna need lots of it playing in a hostile crowd next game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 5 missed free throws in these final 3 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****, Lebron just stuffed the **** out of KG mg:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron with a manbearpig block on KG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-91

Huge win. Now all of the pressure is on Boston.

Lebron was POTG.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Similar score to game 1. aw yeah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was so awesome how they manned up and said, "Enough!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh needs love since I was on him early on. 17/11/4/2 on 50% and his D on Davis was great in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh needs love since I was on him early on. 17/11/4/2 on 50% and his D on Davis was great in the 4th.


I refuse.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel deserves at least 2 full pages of props. This ****ing guy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel deserves at least 2 full pages of props. This ****ing guy


Even the Joel loyalists (Adam, Smithi, Deezy, etc.) have to admit that Joel has out of nowhere turned into a monster. He was solid for the most part, but he has never played better. The MVP chants that started out as a bit of a goof, have seemed to motivate him.

Also, Joel is now 17-20 from the free throw line during the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For those without NBAtv, here's the link to watch the post game press conferences. 

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Even the Joel loyalists (Adam, Smithi, Deezy, etc.) have to admit that Joel has out of nowhere turned into a monster. He was solid for the most part, but he has never played better. The MVP chants that started out as a bit of a goof, have seemed to motivate him.
> 
> Also, Joel is now 17-20 from the free throw line during the playoffs.


Joel actually has great shooting mechanics and a soft touch. Wonder why he can only do if from the line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Even the Joel loyalists (Adam, Smithi, Deezy, etc.) have to admit that Joel has out of nowhere turned into a monster. He was solid for the most part, but he has never played better. The MVP chants that started out as a bit of a goof, have seemed to motivate him.
> 
> Also, Joel is now 17-20 from the free throw line during the playoffs.


Remember though that I was saying back in the summer that he was catching the ball and scoring better after last year's all-star break. I don't know what it is with him but he plays better after February.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wasn't a Joel believer, but I've come around. I don't think I'll ever be a Z believer though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Paul Pierce says he has a strained Achilles.


Heat got screwed with this unusually long break.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Let the old timers rest. I'd rather beat them at full strength so they don't go making excuses.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat got screwed with this unusually long break.


How so? Are you saying that we need Pierce to miss games in order to win?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> How so? Are you saying that we need Pierce to miss games in order to win?


Of course not. Just that, as Wade said in the post game press conference, this definitely helps out Boston more than it does the Heat. Boston caught a huge break.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel deserves at least 2 full pages of props. This ****ing guy


Proving my ass wrong.. He's just balling right now, he's all over the floor and we're just better when he's playing. I was wrong!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> Proving my ass wrong.. He's just balling right now, he's all over the floor and we're just better when he's playing. I was wrong!


Being wrong has never felt this good!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> Being wrong has never felt this good!


Most def!

We're still not out of the woods tho but I do feel confident. We just look like the better team and we have the two best players in the series.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel has been more active. That's the biggest difference, he has been going after rebound with more hunger and stepping under the rim when he is open.

As opposed to just stand around idle until he has a shot to block. That has been the biggest difference.

He still needs to finish better though. Good thing his FT are knocking down. That has been huge!!!

I really want to see him avg a double double. 10/10/4 or something

With solid D, he can be our ben wallace.

I guess it doesn't sound so crazy now huh?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel will never be a big rebounder. He's an energy guy who has proven he is best off the bench. He is best used for a boost of energy when we're slumping and to toss out there when the defense is struggling. Not great but highly useful.

He's the bargain of all bargains when he is signed up for 5 years and $18 million. If we had given him a one year contract he'd be in the hunt for a big payday this offseason from some team who overrated his contributions.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way, I on behalf of Joel Anthony accept all your apologies for doubting him. He informed me he accepts gifts in the form of women, whiskey, or cash. Just let me know your form penance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what im talking about. Was petrified id wake up and see us choke away a winnable game. Another good win against these *******'s makes me very happy. Thats now 3 straight wins over the Celtics by pretty big margins - thats gotta have them guessing.

Bron and Wade are ridiculous too btw. Some of those highlights...yeah...wow...


----------

